# موسفت بديل ترانزستور



## jawa750 (23 مايو 2011)

ارجو المساعدة فى معرفة بديل bd 135 
هل يوجد لة بديل بس يكون موسفيت لا يقل عن 4 امبير
وهل هيكون فى تغييرات فى الدائرة


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (23 مايو 2011)

Irf540 يتحمل 17 أمبير/100 فولت
طبعا قد يكون هناك تغيير فى الدوائر


----------



## jawa750 (23 مايو 2011)

شكرا ياباشمهندس
​


----------



## zeid25 (23 مايو 2011)

الرقم bd135 عبارة عن ترانزستور يستخدم في تكبير الصوت عادة والإستطاعة العظمى
له 12.5 واط 
لا ادري لماذا ترغب في استبداله بموسفيت ؟ ولم تذكر نوع الإستعمال
إن تركيب موسفيت يتطلب - كما ذكر لك الأخ ماجد عباس - تغيير اساسي ومهم في تصميم الدارة
سيكون من المناسب اكثر استعمال ترانزستور من نفس الفئة . وإذا كانت الغاية استطاعة اكبر
فيمكنك استعمال رقم مشهور كثيرا وهو 2n 3055 ومواصفاته الرئيسية 
(15a,50v,115w) 
وحتى بإستعمال هذا الترانزستور ستكون بحاجة الى بعض التعديلات الطفيفة على الدارة 
تحياتي


----------



## jawa750 (24 مايو 2011)

الغرض من استبدالة الحصول على تيار اعلى
ومستخدم فى دائرة بور سبلاى من 3:30 فولت
ومتوصل معاة ترانزستور 3055
هل يوجد ترانزستور بتيار اعلى


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (24 مايو 2011)

يوجد ترانزيستورات حتى 200 أمبير و أكثر لكن لكل دائرة حلول أفضل


----------



## zoom48 (11 يونيو 2011)

عندى بور تلفزيون برجكتور c39we40 وبعد عناء حصلت على مخطط البور الذى به عطل وفى الغالب لن اجد قطع غيار هل من الممكن تعديل البور وتشغيل الجهاز


----------



## مالك الترك (11 يوليو 2013)

كل عام وانتم بالف خير   رمضان كريم


----------



## ساحر ميلان (12 يوليو 2013)

انشاء الله تلكه حل


----------



## ساحر ميلان (12 يوليو 2013)

عندي بتاري سيارة 35امبير ولعندي شاحنه 12 فولت اشحن بيها الباتري والباتري فارغ كم ساعه يتم شحن الباتري (البطاريه) لكي يكون مملوأ تتماما ؟؟


----------

